# Seekarte auf Humminbird Helix 7 Si GPS "aufspielen"



## DwarF (10. November 2018)

Hallo AB-Gemeinde,

ein Freund hat eine Seekarte von einer von uns befischten Talsperren besorgt.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich die Karte aufs Echolot bekomme.
(Das Format der Karte wird vom Helix unterstützt)

Benötige ich eine sog. Zeroline SD-Karte oder reicht eine normale SD-Karte aus?
Falls ich die Zeroline SD-Karte benötige, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dann auch noch die PC-Software
Autochart von Nöten ist, um eventuelle "Freischaltungen" zu tätigen.

Kann mir hier bitte einer die Vorgehensweise bei diesem Vorgang beschreiben?

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.

Grüße,

DwarF


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. November 2018)

Hallo, du kannst mit einer normalen SD Karte nur Daten sammeln. Also die normale Aufzeichnung starten und Tiefendaten etc. sammeln.

Autochart live funktioniert ohne zerokarte nur für 8 Std. Autochart live Dateien sind ein anderes Format als die der normalen Aufzeichnung.

Die Zerokarte kann man nicht kopieren und darf die Systemdateien darauf auch nicht löschen. Dann ist die Karte nicht mehr brauchbar.

Wenn dein Kollege Daten gesammelt hat, welche Hummi unterstützt, dann musst die Daten auf die Zerokarte ziehen und dann sollte es gehen. 

Es sind aber dann keine Autochart live Dateien, die müsstest du mit der Software umwandeln. 

Bei der Autochart Software gibt es immer wieder mal Probleme mit dem Datei Index.
Die Daten zu bearbeiten ist aber super einfach.

Wenn du jemanden mit der Software hast, ist es Sache von paar Minuten die Daten umzuwandeln. 

Soweit eine Kenntnis


----------

